# whats the very best beginner dart?



## gothic dart frog (Jan 16, 2011)

hi, im new to the dart frog world and was wondering witch dart was the best to start with, i was thinking possibly azureus


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Also the answer to your question is in the stickies... check them all out. Here's the one your looking for:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/11865-good-threads-read-beginners.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Azureus is a fine choice. So are Phylobates Teribilis and Bicolor. Lots of your bigger frogs make good choices. Stay away from pumilio and thumbnails till you have some experience. Also, here is the link to the care sheets. It will tell you what frogs are good beginner frogs and tell you a bit about their care.
Doug


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

Azureus would make a good starting frog. The are bold and very active. You have to keep in mind that once they mature they don't do too well in larger groups. My starting frog, and still my favorite, are Leucomelas. My leucs are very active and make use of the entire tank. They also do better in groups. They are always fun to watch. I would recommend researching as much as possible about types of frogs and the basics on housing them. This will help you decide on what starting frog will fit you just right and what you will need to have prepared before you get it. Just be careful. The frog fever is very contagious!


----------



## gothic dart frog (Jan 16, 2011)

my starter frog will most likly b azureus thanks guys!


----------

